# Planet Ford Stinks!!!!!!!!!!



## SHARKTEETH

I have been back and forth with planet ford for a week now about thier F150 for $12,900.00. Basic std cab V6 5 speed A/C. I submitted my credit app and everything came back good as far as I know. They tell me to come up and we will make the deal. Great!!! I will be there Friday eve after work. Ok we will be here. I called them today at lunch to see if there were still a few left. we have 30 come on up. That was at 12:30 today. I get to the dealership at 6:45 and not one at that price to be found.... I asked the salesman I have been dealing with and he said they had sold the last one min's ago, but look at this one it's only $27,600.00 and we can work the deal to where your payments are where you wanted. Now I am horrible at spelling and math but 30 trucks were sold in 6 hrs??? And the banner was waving at me saying F150 $12,900.00. I asked where is the truck you prommised me and that you are advertising on that banner. Especialy after driving from dickinson to humble through weekend traffic..Same thing look at this one or that one. I just got in my truck and headed home wondering why places can advertise like this and it is all a big scam???? Oh well I will stick with the dodge and save.

Sorry for the long winded rant I just had to let yall know not to waist your time.


----------



## berto

They did the same thing to me back in 03. When the 03 cobra came out i called them in the am and asked if they have a sonic blue 03 cobra on the lot.. guy said hold on let me check.. 2 min later he said yes we do. so i packed on up and drove all the way to the one in Humble and they didnt have it. But he could get me in a sonic blue Rouch gt.. Boy was i ****** off. Humble is a good drive from angleton for them to lie to me.. But im glad i they didnt cause on the way home i picked up a corvette. I Will NEVER buy anything from them..


----------



## dhingle

planet dodge did the same to me about a 2 months ago.


----------



## 10RBetter

Had several bad experiences with Planet Ford on both the service and sales sides. No mas!!


----------



## Savage Rods

We will not take our car there for service anymore. Had to take it back 3 times before they got it right, and $1800 later.


----------



## gregr1971

They showed in their inventory a 2007 f-250 harley davidson edition for 33,710.00.
Powerstroke diesel. i called them, they confirmed it was there. i told the sales manager i was on my way to buy it. i get there, (AFTER we come to good #s on the phone, which was right at 35,000.00 drive out), he cant sell me the truck for that. even though i had a quotation that he faxed me that he signed!!!
he told me that the sticker was 52,000, and he cant sell it for 35k. 
needless to say, they have lost my buisness, as well as my companies buisness.


----------



## rodwade

I went to the Corpus CHevy dealership years ago. They had a commercial they'll beat any price by 10%. So I brought in an AD from Houston for a Tahoe for 18k or so. They looked at the add, called the dealership, checked the invoice for the vehicle, then told me...sorry we can't even match their price much less cut 10% off of it. Dealerships are scum. Now I call down talk to the fleet manager do business off the phone, then have then send me a signed purchase agreement. Honestly I purchased my last 4 cars from people over the internet.


----------



## SHARKTEETH

Anyone had any luck with Mcree ford in dickinson? I guess if I get hosed when I get there it won't cost me $30 in fuel..


----------



## boom!

call thad mentzer @ gullo in conroe.


----------



## Roby

Bait and switch. A lot of folks fall for this ploy. You are to be commended for walking out the door.


----------



## thundertrout

dont feel bad cause it only took me bout 300 hundred phone calls and 6mo of headaches on a title when i bought a jeep from fennigans in rosenburg.ill never go buy from that plce again!i waited that long for my title.


----------



## grayfish

I suposed you could file a complaint with the AG office. Probably won't help you but doing so could help others.


----------



## cncman

I think the first problem was someone expecting to buy an ad truck for the ad price, you haven't been shopping for cars long if you think you can actually buy anything advertised in the paper for the quoted price.



SHARKTEETH said:


> I have been back and forth with planet ford for a week now about thier F150 for $12,900.00. Basic std cab V6 5 speed A/C. I submitted my credit app and everything came back good as far as I know. They tell me to come up and we will make the deal. Great!!! I will be there Friday eve after work. Ok we will be here. I called them today at lunch to see if there were still a few left. we have 30 come on up. That was at 12:30 today. I get to the dealership at 6:45 and not one at that price to be found.... I asked the salesman I have been dealing with and he said they had sold the last one min's ago, but look at this one it's only $27,600.00 and we can work the deal to where your payments are where you wanted. Now I am horrible at spelling and math but 30 trucks were sold in 6 hrs??? And the banner was waving at me saying F150 $12,900.00. I asked where is the truck you prommised me and that you are advertising on that banner. Especialy after driving from dickinson to humble through weekend traffic..Same thing look at this one or that one. I just got in my truck and headed home wondering why places can advertise like this and it is all a big scam???? Oh well I will stick with the dodge and save.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded rant I just had to let yall know not to waist your time.


----------



## cncman

Oh and I bet big money if you called them right now and acted like someone else and asked if they still had one of those trucks at that price they would tell you they sure do come on in!


----------



## cncman

Oh, their website says they still have 5 left at $12,988!

http://www.planetford59.com/


----------



## el trout

similar story, helfman dodge on I-10 they lie to get you there ,then something about a ballon payment so sign here lol


----------



## SHARKTEETH

I did, I called and acted like I was a new customer and they said they had 10 on the lot. So I asked when did they arive? He said they have been here all week. The nice thing is it was the same salesman that got me lastnight. I asked him where were they lastnight?? He sounded confused so I told him who I was and all I heard was the click when he hung up. Nice!!!!



cncman said:


> Oh and I bet big money if you called them right now and acted like someone else and asked if they still had one of those trucks at that price they would tell you they sure do come on in!


----------



## thundertrout

hey shark,i bet he felt well you know what.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

While you call the AG, let the BBB know also. Thats funny about the call back though, bastages.


----------



## rockhound76

They did the same thing to me four or five years ago when I was looking for a diesel Excursion. Made a deal for one (I thought) with "five or six" on the lot. I take off from work and spend an hour there before learning there were "no more" available.

"But,we have this nice Limited 4x4 ". The price was over MSRP. I pulled out the pricing sheets I had and showed the salesman what they paid, what their factory incentive was and what I thought a fair price might be--still giving him a fair profit. He got mad and huffed off, leaving me sitting there for an hour while he "talked to his manager." When my son saw him drinking coffee and smoking out back, we left.

I called Lone Star Ford right then. They told me what they had in stock, confirmed my invoice pricing was correct and quote me a price on the phone. I drove to their dealership and half an hour later, drove out in a new diesel Excursion.

The few times my truck has needed service, I've been pleased with the work (YMMV).

Stay away from Planet Ford....old-style tactics and sleazy ethics.


----------



## kraymond

Didn't Planet Ford get in trouble a couple of years ago for deceptive trade practices or something like it?


----------



## Sonnysmarine

There is a local group, Ford, chevy, dodge, that has a store north of houston, conroe area, I think ,is the same way,,Always, $11,000-10,000. off till you get there then only high end models are for discount, nothing that was in the Full page adds.


----------



## Ruff

My brother used to work at a dealership. This is what he told me:

1. They have to get you in the door no matter what. Otherwise, they can't sell you anything.

2. All newspaper advertisements have small print that gets them off anything the big print says.

3. Salesmen salary is from commissions. They more they take you for, the more they take home.

4. Some car salespeople have no soul.

5. Do not complain to the manager. Call the main office (Michigan?) and complain.


Ruff


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Thank God for car dealerships. They give lawyers somebody to torment and make jokes about.


----------



## wfishtx

As said previously, please contact the BBB and the AG to inform them of how Planet Ford is operating. If I'm not mistaken, "bait and switch" is against the law and pending what there small print says, you at least owe it to everyone else who walks in the dealership behind you to do your part.

Maybe one of those fancy investigative reports might be interested in hearing what happened to you. They can go in with hidden cameras and see for themselves.


----------



## GettinGone

wfishtx said:


> Maybe one of those fancy investigative reports might be interested in hearing what happened to you. They can go in with hidden cameras and see for themselves.


If only Marvin Zindler was still around.


----------



## cncman

BBB is a joke, they do absolutely nothing to get something resolved, if the business is a member of the BBB and paying their dues the BBB will do their best to make sure all complaints get swept under the rug. You make a complaint and all they have to do is respond saying they don't agree with what you say and they get a favorable rating for responding to your complaint. File your complaint with the AG and get in line behind a billion other complaints. And if the AG can't get his mug in the paper with you on case furthering his career you can forget getting anything other than a letter saying thank you for your complaint we are investigating what you said. Best thing to do is forget about them, tell everyone you know not to shop there are pay a reasonable price at a dealer that won't jerk you around. AND STOP BELIEVING THOSE ADS! Don't forget they are written by car salesmen!


----------



## EWV8434

*Mcree Ford*

My family has been buying vehicles there for over 30 years. If you go in ask to talk with Johnny Walker. He is who we have been doing business with for those 30 years. Plus owners get free loaners....Makes it nice if you ever need one. EWV


----------



## Argo

friend of mine had that happen to him in tampa a few years back, 05 for an 06 expedition. They advertised an expedition, eddie bauer, blah blah blah for $22,995 or something in that range. He showed up there that morning with the paper and found the expedition before the lot opened, he sat there till the first sales man got there and told him he wanted it. The sales man wrote up the contract and my friend cut them the check for the total amount. They said they were going to make it ready for him and he could pick it up in a couple of hours...... He went back a couple of hours later and the manager was there saying it was a typo and it should not have been advertised for that price because it is a 40+k vehicle. My buddy called BS and would not take his check back, they still did not want to give him the keys even though the papers were signed........ He left and called some of his companies attornies and they called up the dealership to settle it...... He picked up the truck a couple hours later.....  They cant do that kinda ****, it is illegal, deceptive trade practices......or something like that..... I have never had that happen to me in SA.

Anyhow, he sold the expedition a year later and made 8 or 9k on it.....


----------



## listos?

EWV8434 said:


> My family has been buying vehicles there for over 30 years. If you go in ask to talk with Johnny Walker. He is who we have been doing business with for those 30 years. Plus owners get free loaners....Makes it nice if you ever need one. EWV


EWV8434 -

I appreciate the plug. Since we are not a site sponsor I try to stay out of the automotive mix. Johnny has recently retired and started a family run eatery. If you have dealt with Johnny chances are you have worked with Jeff Kuhl who has taken over his clientele. We have been owned and operated by the same family for over 60 years, our success rests on our reputation with our customers. We don't do any goofy advertising simply for the fact that we spend enough time trying to explain everybody elses goofy advertising. I can't speak for any other dealers practices, but we pride ourselves on being straight up and honest. "Makeira" who is also on 2cool is our service manager and does a fantastic job of keeping customer satisfaction at the core of every interaction. Don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions, out of respect for Mont I'll let it go at that. By the way...buying a car doesn't have to be a hassle...it can be fun.

Listos?
GSM - McRee Ford


----------



## GBFISHIN

Give McRee a chance, very customer oriented. Fords Presidents Award winner for the last 15 years. That award is based on customer satisfaction scores. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## KillaHookset

Do yourself a favor and get your financing lined up before you even step foot in the door. check with your credit union or bank and see what they offer or even go to someplace like lendingtree.com
The Stealerships wil try to fool you just to make more $$ by uping the intrest rate, and selling you overpriced warranties.


----------



## Tombo

Call the dealership from about a block away and tell them you are about 30 miles from there. If they have a certain amount on the lot then you can call thier bluff, in the dealer showroom. 

When we bought our car, said dealer was bringing in from out of town a vehicle that would suit our needs. When we got there we saw what we thought was our Prius with another dealer paper tag on the front covered with bugs. Before we got to the car our salesman ran up to us and informed me that he has assumed this was our car, but it was not epuiped corrctly. It really was an honest mistake and when our car came in they knocked off some more dough.


----------



## podnuh

I've only bought 2 cars from McRee in Dickinson...was very satisfied.
No service problems...loaners for owners is a great little perk.
Stay local...keep your money in town and buy from someone you know.


----------



## Redfishr

I bought my last two trucks in Galveston at Sand Dollar, try them.


----------



## Capt.Schenk

I bought my first new truck from Helfman Ford in Stafford/Sugar Land/Houston. I was 17 and I went up to the dealership and asked a salesman to show me a few trucks. He told me that they weren't having any specials at that time, but to walk over to the gas station, get a newspaper, and find the best deal on what I wanted. I found an F150 for 12,000 in the paper, but it was without a radio, no rear bumper, blah, blah, blah. The salesman said "no problem, we'll find our cheapest truck and match the price". The cheapest truck they had on the lot was somewhere around 17,000 and it had both bumpers, radio, 40/20/40 split seat, tinted windows, ect. He gave me a 10% student discount and 10% discount because my mom worked for the school district. My dad came down and we walked-out paying right around 11,000 after adding a few more extras.

The salesman's first name was Willie, but I don't remember his last name. He use to play for the Oilers. He treated me great when other sales people saw a 17 year old with no money. Needless to say, my family has bought a few more cars/trucks from Willie. Before I met him, we actually drove GMs in my family...lol



cncman said:


> I think the first problem was someone expecting to buy an ad truck for the ad price, you haven't been shopping for cars long if you think you can actually buy anything advertised in the paper for the quoted price.


----------



## Capt.Schenk

*Salesman's Name*

I think his full name is Willie Drewery, but I'm not sure if I spelled it correctly. Some of you "older" guys might remember him. He played either receiver or corner back in the late 80's/early 90's.


----------



## stangfan93

My girlfriend use to work at Joe Myers Ford and she told me the managers use to tell the salespeople that if when they went home and they don't feel bad then they didn't do a good enough job.


----------



## rockhound76

I went to Myers on my first try to buy a new minivan after moving to Houston and learning that I needed to get rid of all the two seaters (wife was pregant with our first). I made the mistake of letting Myers "evaluate" my trade AFTER we made a cash deal. I figured it would be worthwhile to take a little hit on what I could get for my wife's little car for the convenience of selling it right then.

My trade-in had a wholesale value of about 4000 (I remember it well). They offered me "$500, top dollar.". I couldn't believe it, but said "Fine". I'll keep my trade and just buy the new car with a cash downpayment."

They refused, telling me my contract included my trade. I showed them my copy of the contract and asked where my trade was mentioned. The salesman snatched it out of my hands and took it into the manager's office (or whatever it was). He refused to give it back.

At first, I laughed, as much of their antics were parodies of auto salesmanship (you know, "we fighting for you with the manager" and "we lost the keys to your trade" or "our manager is talking to the used car appraiser" and the ever-popular, "The manager says the contract isn't valid because he didn't approve it. That isn't his signature."

I tried to leave. No keys. I insisted. They ignored me. 

After two hours, I asked for access to a phone so I could call the police. I got my keys in less than a minute. It was all I could do not to take a swing at the guy. 

A few day later, I got a flyer from my credit union on their "fleet deals". I sold my trade the next week from a newspaper ad (halfway between wholesale and retail, about $4900) and bought my minivan from River Oaks Mercury through my credit union . Bought what I want at a fair price with a great interest rate. 

That was 15yrs ago, before my run-in with Planet Ford. I should have been smarter than that......


----------



## JustAddWater2

Go to Ron Carter in Alvin and avoid all this. Call before you go if your looking at a bait and switch used by all dealers. If your company has a GM or Ford program, your way ahead of your game. If you have a trade that you know you lost 10K the day you drove it off, your upside down. Smartest way to buy these days is equity, 10K down. You'll have a better chance of having equity on he next buy. If you can't deal with some of these guys, you were'nt prepared to buy your truck. Sell your trade out right unless your an impulse buyer we'll hear from you when you trade that impulse truck in.


----------



## Dani California

Go to Ron Carter in Alvin and avoid all this but only if you want to pay for a huge overhead and get totally ripped. Ron Carter Cannot and Willnot make a deal whatsoever. Their salesmen are complete holes and their service department only can repair something if they get the living Dog scared out of em after they've torn it up. I would not and will not drive within one mile of the place in Alvin, and that is from direct experience with dealing with the place, their salesmen, thier service writers, their managers, and their mechanics. 

Biggie


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

Well I am glad I read this, i was questioning their add in the paper, I don't see how they can be 6K cheaper on an expidition than anyone else. But I think i see a trend. Thanks, and sorry for the trouble ya'll have had.

E


----------



## Chuck

I will have to agree with the negatives on Ron Carter...I would walk before I would do any business with that bunch! Both on the sales floor as well as in the service department....shoddy business practices seem to be the order of the day.


----------



## TrophyFish'n

The same goes for Bill Heard Chevrolet on 59 in Sugarland. They pulled the same thing with me on a silverado once and told me when I got there that there were no more left. After going around with them late that night they finally came clean that that was the only way to get people in there and only sell a few strip down models at a low price. In any case they still wanted to sell me a truck at msrp and since I didn't want to get taken I left and will never go back. I bought a great truck at an awesome price on I-45 S and the beltway at Champion Chevrolet. They had no problems being reasonable right off the bat. I've bought two silverados from Champion already and plan to deal with them in the future. 

I've also heard that Landshark Chevrolet has the same type of sales tactics so be careful with these guys as well.


----------



## EWV8434

*Ron Carter*

Salesman ...Joke

Service Dept....Even Bigger Joke....

Had to go there for a "key" for the lock on the spare tire on my 350. Service Dept. say's we don't do that ...see the Parts Dept. Well, went to the Parts Dept and the guy gives me his master key set to go outside and find the match myself. He advised he was to busy...I was the only one in there. Also, it was lunch time...It was the only time I could make it over there. So I find the "key". It is # 10 of about 12 different lock keys. So I took the number off of the "master key" and left the master set sitting there on the service drive. There was another gentleman there who say's "so you think the service here swallows too" I said "yep and have a nice day". He said "you to". I never do business with anyone besides the Dickinson Ford Store....but they did not have the set. EWV


----------



## Outcast

That's the only time my dad was not embarrassed when I told the saleman he a "fkin pce of cht!" He said, but sir "I wouldn't do something like that to you" I said fck u and left. Never been that mad at a car salesman in my life! There are a few good ones out there though. I went to the dreaded Bill Heard in Sugarland and dealt with Eddie Matchete. Don't let the name fool ya....he was excellent. No punches pulled. Oh yeah, he is a hunter and fisherman that is ate up more than most. An all around good guy. Service after the sale is better than you could expect. He still calls asking how everything's goin. (1 yr later)

I hear we have a board sponsor at Monument (wishn4fishin I think) and he gets good reviews as well. But hey....I'm talkin Chevys not Ford.....sorry


----------



## mnp54

I had to get a lawyer after they sold me a car without a title.My lawyer found out the car had a mileage rollback and we filled with Federal agrencys.After a few months I got my money back,less lawyer fees !
Planet Ford is one of the worst places to do buisness !


----------



## Viking48

I've bought two vehicles from Davis Chevrolet on the south loop and was very satisfied each time. I get a "Preferred Vendor Discount" from GM so the price is set at 4% above employee price and both times I sold our old vehicles and Davis treated them as a trade in and passed the paperwork through at no charge saving the sales tax and hassle. Also provided a lower interest rate than the CU. Only service involved the transmission on my truck - provided a loaner, slapped a new one in and had it back the next day. Hope I don't have to buy again for a while but will definitely go back there.


----------



## Wedge

Request through the open records act a copy of the sales slips or names and numbers of the people who purchased those 30 trucks. Tell them that you do not care about trade secrets you just want to verify that the trucks were sold as stated. Then tell them that your wife is an attorney and that if this "test" does not meet standards that they can expect a deceptive trade practices law suit for false avertising and see if they do not change their tune. I have friends who have done this before and the lot was forced to sell at the advertised price.


----------

